# Greek for Kids



## motobat (Dec 4, 2009)

My wife and I will begin homeschooling our 3 children next year, and I wanted to include studies in Biblical Greek in the curriculum. I am aware of Mounce's "Kids Greek," and "Greek 'n Stuff" curricula. Does anyone have any suggestions in this regard (either of the aforementioned or other alternatives)? 

Any other pearls of wisdom (materials, methods, etc) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd be interested as well!


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 4, 2009)

Parson's Greek Tutor computer program is great.


----------



## JennyG (Dec 4, 2009)

My one pearl of wisdom would be -
don't shy away from teaching the hardcore grammatical terms, such as declension, conjugation, nominative vocative accusative, etc, upfront.
I don't know anything about the curricula mentioned, but in this country there's a terrible tendency to avoid such technicalities - even pretend they don't exist - in order to be user-friendly.
It's an approach that defeats itself in the long run. Greek is an inflected language.....no future in trying to teach it as if it were French.
Actually it's a false economy of time and effort even trying to teach French without bothering about grammar.
Is there a smilie for someone mounting a hobby-horse?


----------



## rrfranks (Dec 4, 2009)

I am not familiar with Mounce's "Kids Greek,"but I have used Mounce's Greek to teach my High Schoolers Greek. I really like it!


----------



## he beholds (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## motobat (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies thus far. I appreciate the advice about not shying away from the inflected nature of Greek. I'll just have to tailor the instruction according to the ages of my children, so as not to overwhelm and discourage them. I will also take a look at the Greek tutor software.


----------

